# Top Ten Haunted Houses



## pandora

Nooooo haven't been to any of those. I watch the shows on them on the Travel channel and drool, drool, drool. I'd really like to go to Netherworld and the 13th Gate. Those are #1 and #2 on my list of haunts I want to see. If you check your listings using Halloween as a keyword (on tivo or Directtv) you'll come up with shows on most of the ones on that list. They're great to watch!


----------



## cbroyles

*netherworld*

Yes, i went to netherworld in atlanta last night. it was great, if anybody get's a chance you need to go. Just standing inline is fun, they have people dressed up scaring people in the parking lot. it's the best haunted house i've been to yet.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I was just at the Bates Motel last night  I'm lucky enough to live very close to it, and we do the hayride, corn maze and haunted house every year. Last night we did the hayride and as always, it did not fail to amaze with some new scares and tweaks here and there. It's an awesome place. 

I had planned on auditioning as one of the actors for this season, but then we found out our li'l bundle of joy was due this Fall, so....maybe next year!

But if anyone's in the area - definitely check it out.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

I've been to the Darkness in St Louis. It's a great show. Lots of really awesome props, and the lighting is great. The actors too really add to the show. There were only a few parts where I didn't like it due to how much fog they had in there. None the less, it was cool!
.


----------



## Necrotia

I work for Haunted Overload. (#4) They're one of the best haunts I've seen in a long time. Eric, the creator is a graphic artist by trade, and it shows in his visuals. Not only is it scary, it's just a visual feast. It's almost a shame when people get running so fast that they don't see their surroundings. They're worth looking at. Fortunately we have a wonderfully talented pair of photographers and an equally talented videographer who do a great job of capturing the haunt the way it really is. It's a young show, but it started strong, hit the ground running, and the enthusiasm of the crew just makes it better every year.

I also work at Castle Blood, which was voted #1 home haunt the previous year. (Its a professional show, but technically it's in a backyard, so...) Another fantastic haunt. Many members of the cast are master level competition costumers, and their talents show in the costumes as well as the sets. It's a very different sort of haunt, more like theater in the round--with interactive characters and a game to play during your tour. Ricky and Karen Dick have a real passion for Halloween, and have turned their formidable eyes for detail into a wonderfully intricate haunt. 

If you're in Beallsville, PA or Lee, NH around Halloween, I would heartily recommend both attractions. And I don't say this just because I work with them. I say it because if they weren't great shows I'd have gotten bored and gone elsewhere. I've volunteered at dozens of haunts in the last twenty years and none of them have been as rewarding and fun as these two. As an artist myself, I like being involved in haunts that are worth the visit visually and otherwise. These two are fantastic shows. Absolutely worth the trip.

http://hauntedoverload.com/
Castle Blood Main Index - Haunted House Attraction, Halloween Costumes and Props


----------



## diggerc

Nope none of these.
But I did go to terror behind the walls this year.
Very well done.
It's been on the travel channel in the past.
If you can’t make it there for the haunt the prison tour is worth the trip alone.


----------



## creepy crawler

Johnny Thunder said:


> I was just at the Bates Motel last night  I'm lucky enough to live very close to it, and we do the hayride, corn maze and haunted house every year. Last night we did the hayride and as always, it did not fail to amaze with some new scares and tweaks here and there. It's an awesome place.
> 
> But if anyone's in the area - definitely check it out.


I have been to the Bates Motel and it is great we were there for hours and loved it!



diggerc said:


> Nope none of these.
> But I did go to terror behind the walls this year.
> Very well done.
> It's been on the travel channel in the past.
> If you can’t make it there for the haunt the prison tour is worth the trip alone.


 I also have been to TBHW the prison alone not around Halloween is scary!! 
There is so many good places in Pa/Nj even Ny cant wait till my little girl gets bigger to go 
only place we went this year is Shocktoberfest in sinking springs (Reading)


----------



## The King of Halloween

Headless Horseman is an amazing place. it is more than just a haunt, it is a whole night worth of Halloween fun...I go every year


----------



## Haunter112

I've been to Spookywoods and Netherworld.

Both were a lot of fun!


----------



## Joiseygal

I really wanted to go to the Headless Horseman last year, but I didn't reserve tickets in time. We decided to go to the Field of Screams in PA and I have to say that it was great! I would be amazed to see if the Bates Motel and Headless Horseman would even come close? Anyway I will definitely be checking out one of the two this year.


----------



## theStranger90

I was at bates motel thats pretty amazing haunt, I think probably one of the best ones out of the 13 haunts in Pa,Nj,De,NY area. And another really great one in philly is Fright Factory, One of scariest ones i have been to ever. Beter then bataes in my opinion scaring wise


----------

